# Can I use a portable campstove to charge my vape batteries on a xtar pb2s charger?



## Iris Ty (16/7/20)

I will go to a short camping trip with my friends. I don't want to carry too many electricity items. Can I use a portable campstove to charge my vape batteries on a xtar pb2s charger?


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/20)

Exactly where are you planning to plug the usb cable in ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/7/20)

No need. You just take bloudraad and build a nice big coil over your gas burner, wicked and sit close and have a vape

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (16/7/20)

You can use anything that will provide the above inputs. Your car for example may be 12v @1.5 amps. A small solar charger would also do the job.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

